# NEW MG Badge!!



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)




----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi both,

How sad is that...  

We bought a Rover two weeks ago ,at the last minute the deal fell through,Phewwwwwwwwww..........


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

This should go down well at Longbridge. They could do with a laugh.

I do hope this company has not folded just because of greed from the owners. That would be the biggest tragedy.

Years ago I used to yearn for that big bulky Rover V8 but can't remember its name.


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Would it have been the P6 model?

Texas


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

The P6 Pusser back when they knew how to make cars


The products, after sales and service were by all accounts dire, it was going broke, when the Germans off loaded it. Well lets be accurate it was a heap on the verge when the Germans rescued it.

4 Big Fat cats made a mint on borrowed money and now they walk away with bags of cash, a great gig if you can get it.

I only wonder why it warrants an Aid package from the goverment, would they give a .... if you or I were going bust?

Yes I have been made redundant in the past, I cant remember the goverment rushing to help me out.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

P6 rings a bell. It was lovely I know that and still looks lovely I would imagine.

I too have wondered about gov help which I am all for but not just the selected few.

Still, if the Chinese had bought it, Wover just don't sound right.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

It was lovely I know that and still looks lovely I would imagine.

Well imagine no more

http://www.p6club.com/images/newgal/steveh.htm


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

They were unbeleivable rust buckets.

T


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Oh! It wasn't that one - this was like a big fat rover 90 - I will see if i can find a pic.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Texas 

I had an old white 3500 V8 for a while, thirsty? yes its hard to resist that throaty roar on acceleration, but they were really solid never had any rust problems a all.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

P5 perchance?

http://www.roverp5club.org.uk/cars-for-sale.htm


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

It looked like this one but I am still not sure its the right one.

I thought it more rounded and it ended with the word coupe

http://www.rovercarclubaust.asn.au/p5bc.jpg

I did have a Rover 75 (I think) and on my first trip I drove into a garage and parked behind a very nice Jaguar. I had my foot on the clutch when there was a ping and I shot into the back of the Jag. It's funny how unreasonable Jag owners are. It wasn't my fault as the clutch cable had snapped and that was the end of my car. I couldn't afford to have it repaired.


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

Can't see what the problem is.

Lots of people go out and buy a car which is no longer made....superseded many times over by new models coming on the market. They are called second hand. Spares for Rover are now owned by Caterpillar and will be for some time, the moulds and dies are not as yet being broken up so there is no reason why entrepeneurs will not keep making the parts.

Let me keep it in the M/H world....for some reason my Ford Transit has developed rust under the window seals on the driver's door which seems to be coming from the inside to out. This happened about two years ago, ie03 and and I tried to locate a new door to save the problem recurring.At that time my local Ford Distibutor was unable to trace one on the Ford computer system, "they aren't available anymore", "model is out of date", etc etc.BUT it is a '95 vehicle!!!! 

I found a perfect example in a local scrap yard...and it didn't even need painting. Cost me £60 which was a whole lot less than the local bodywork people wanted to "repair" the old one.


So where's the problem with buying a new Rover.

nobby


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I've always thought the MG Rover range looked the biz but if you see what I drive around in for work, an Austin 7 would seem hi tech.


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

You'r right Pusser they did do this car in a coupe form and very rakish it looked too.

There used to be a two tone; oxblood with a white roof near us.

Texas


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Texas said:


> You'r right Pusser they did do this car in a coupe form and very rakish it looked too.
> 
> There used to be a two tone; oxblood with a white roof near us.
> 
> Texas


At the back of my mind I think it cost new about £850 which was way out my league. Petrol I think was under 2 bob a gallon and people put the petrol in for you. Traffic jams were something of a rarity. I could park quite happily in Bond St.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

"Still, if the Chinese had bought it, Wover just don't sound right."

No it would be LOVER pronounced LOAVER.

But the former directors would stiil be PLICKS!


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)




----------



## 90136 (May 1, 2005)

Back in my apprentice days Pusser the Rover P5 coupe was coming of the production line at Longbridge, and I really loved the feel and the look, of course they were new, but to my mind quality was built in. How sad that this stupid government allows a good brand fail for lack of investment, and yet allows a smart aleck to take millions from the company asset strip, and then try to sell it to the chinese, they may have funny eyes but they are not daft. Really sad that 6000 have to lose their jobs, while the one who SHOULD lose his job gets back in again.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Barty said:


> Back in my apprentice days Pusser the Rover P5 coupe was coming of the production line at Longbridge, and I really loved the feel and the look, of course they were new, but to my mind quality was built in. How sad that this stupid government allows a good brand fail for lack of investment, and yet allows a smart aleck to take millions from the company asset strip, and then try to sell it to the chinese, they may have funny eyes but they are not daft. Really sad that 6000 have to lose their jobs, while the one who SHOULD lose his job gets back in again.


How true. I have favourite boy toys of which the P5 is one and also have a soft spot for the Buccaneer Jet aircraft, the VC10 passenger plane and the old Daring Class destroyers.

Nothing today turns me on like this stuff.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Barty,

I think you will find that 'real' Rovers were built in Solihull and never at Longbridge. 

Pomme


----------



## 90136 (May 1, 2005)

Sorry Pomme uou are right, never the less my remarks still stand


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Dave,

I agree with your comments entirely and of course the 'new' Rover 75 took a lot of its styling cues from the P5.

Pomme


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

[ quote:How true. I have favourite boy toys of which the P5 is one and also have a soft spot for the Buccaneer Jet aircraft, the VC10 passenger plane and the old Daring Class destroyers.]

Ah yes!!-now that Buccaneer was a real man's aeroplane. Played with them for hours and never got bored. The Navy loss was the RAF gain

nobby


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

nobby said:


> [ quote:How true. I have favourite boy toys of which the P5 is one and also have a soft spot for the Buccaneer Jet aircraft, the VC10 passenger plane and the old Daring Class destroyers.]
> 
> Ah yes!!-now that Buccaneer was a real man's aeroplane. Played with them for hours and never got bored. The Navy loss was the RAF gain
> 
> nobby


Seeing them come over the horizon at bugger all feet above sea level...nothing quite like it.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Rumour has it that they are to launch two more at Rover,...The P60 and a P45 8O


----------

